# colours not printing true



## Malpeque (Dec 21, 2011)

when i print my colours are coming out wrong
example. beige comes out light green. rgb red comes out orange. I'm printing in rgb nozzle check comes out fine,proper icc is set for ink and printer tried different press times. printed on poly tee & foam coaster.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Malpeque said:


> when i print my colours are coming out wrong
> example. beige comes out light green. rgb red comes out orange. I'm printing in rgb nozzle check comes out fine,proper icc is set for ink and printer tried different press times. printed on poly tee & foam coaster.


What printer, what inks, and what graphic application?


----------



## Malpeque (Dec 21, 2011)

epson c88+ artainium


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Malpeque said:


> epson c88+ artainium


Ok I have used that exact setup before. I can only post a quick reply now but I will give you detail info to go thru in a hour or so as I have to leave cyberland for a bit.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Malpeque said:


> epson c88+ artainium


OK a few questions.

You have set this up before and got good results or is this your first time setup?

You didn't mention your graphics app ... but if you haven't setup before have you seen the setup docs at this link?

Sawgrass Technologies - Technical Support - ArTainium - Epson Stylus C88/C88+


----------



## Malpeque (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is what is happening to prints doesen't matter what substrait the beaige is the colour it should be put it presses out green. can anybody tell me what is going on being printed in photoshop


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Malpeque said:


> Here is what is happening to prints doesen't matter what substrait the beaige is the colour it should be put it presses out green. can anybody tell me what is going on being printed in photoshop


You would need to post your settings you are using in photoshop and your printer driver before anyone could help you, otherwise we can only guess.

Are you setup properely per the links I provided?

Have you ever printed and transfered that same exact graphic OK before?

Have you printed the same graphic on a regular color printer and it is OK?

Have you printed and transfered other art without issues?

The other colors are not really crazy so it looks like your profile is being applied but your PS color workspace workspace could be set wrong.


----------



## Malpeque (Dec 21, 2011)

yes
no
yes ok
no
here are settings 
all colours print wrong
tried 2 different papers
ink is new
using refillable carts 
whole new system


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Malpeque said:


> yes
> no
> yes ok
> no
> ...


OK, lets see the Adobe print preview screen.

A few other questions 

1. Are you using Windows 7 64 bits AND the 64 bit version of Photoshop? _There are a lot of postings around about weird things going on with profiles and Win 7 x64. _

I am sublimating from a WinXP and CS2 setup, but I also have a Win 7 x64 PC with Adobe Creative suite CS5 that has both x86 and x64 versions of PS installed but not setup for subbing yet, so I can't verify Artanium setup issues on my new PC yet which has CS5. 

2. Where did the source image originate .. did you compose yourself in photoshop or import from elsewhere?

3. If imported, what profile was the source image using?


Are you familiar with swatch printing? If we can't nail this down there is a trick I know and we can dial in the beige very close if you are happy with the other colors, but the beige needs to be isolated out, preferably on a individual layer.


----------



## Malpeque (Dec 21, 2011)

Vista business 32 bit
CS4
Own in CS4
I have also tried other settings still comes out same little darker or lighter.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Malpeque said:


> Vista business 32 bit
> CS4
> Own in CS4
> I have also tried other settings still comes out same little darker or lighter.


I sent you a PM with a link to a file on my website for an alternate ICC. It's what I used before. So check your messages. Setup for that is the same you already have.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

You might try disabling 'compensate for scene referred profiles'.

-James


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> You might try disabling 'compensate for scene referred profiles'.
> 
> -James


In this case though she composed this inside PS and didn't import a photo with an embedded profile, so no conversion would have occurred, if I understood her correctly that is. But never hurts to uncheck that for future editing if she brings in "tagged" files.


----------



## Malpeque (Dec 21, 2011)

here is what i get


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

when making reports like "here is what I get" you should state what you changed (if anything) and why you expected different results.

-James


----------



## Malpeque (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry about that but I couldn't get it attached to a private message so I posted here so he could see


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

No problem. BUT others may be able to help if sufficient information is available. Most people won't read the entire thread, so the more info you provide for each status the better your chance of a resolution becomes.

Each test is being sublimated right?

Have you printed a purge page to see if your colors are loaded correctly?

-James


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> when making reports like "here is what I get" you should state what you changed (if anything) and why you expected different results.
> 
> -James


I had sent a different profile from what he had but didn't help. So this is after trying a different profile still same problem. Also the original graphic file was confirmed OK by printing on a different sublimation printer.

The setup screens appear to be OK. Inks are either not matching the 2 profiles or a OS (Vista) problem, or still something missing in the PS setup/Epson Printer driver that was missed. Same issue using Corel Paint and CDR.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Since this is a new installation that is so drastically wrong maybe we should confirm that the inks are installed correctly?

I suggest a purge page to see if the CMYK inks come out in the correct spots on the page. Print this with all color management off.

-James


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Malpeque said:


> Sorry about that but I couldn't get it attached to a private message so I posted here so he could see


I can see the profile is being applied, however, magenta below 50% is basically gone. You can see in the gradients that, and also in the flesh tones. Notice solid magenta and solid red are close, maybe a little weak.

This acts as though the inks are not matching the profile. 

Using 2 profiles both for this printer and 1 from SG and one from when I used the C88+ with Artainium that shouldn't happen. 

I know my profile is good and the SG profile has been up there a long time, if there were issues with the SG profile then thousands of people would be complaining.

Or Vista color managment is wacking things out. I'll research later tonight and update, after XP Windows decided to incorporate more Color management into the OS.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since this is a new installation that is so drastically wrong maybe we should confirm that the inks are installed correctly?
> 
> ...


Look closely at the spot colors, especially the 100% solids. It won't hurt to do a CMYK color bar but the solid red and solid magenta spot colors would be changed badly in the PDI target file if the color are in the wrong place, this is a linearization problem at the low % of magenta.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Malpeque said:


> Sorry about that but I couldn't get it attached to a private message so I posted here so he could see


Also, when you got the inks did you shake the bottles all up before you filled your cart?

If you didn't the sub particles could have been settled mostly at the bottom and then when you fill the cart you would have used the weaker ink at the top of the bulk bottle. Your other colors look OK, I will post a Artanium test tile I did a while back on the C88+ with Art inks. You can see the magenta is way too weak. The other colors may not have settled down so bad, just the magenta.

Could be you mostly have fluid with little dye in the cart you filled up.


----------



## Malpeque (Dec 21, 2011)

I was just informed to search for ICM file To make sure that the icc is installed ther so I'm waiting for search to finish


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Malpeque said:


> I was just informed to search for ICM file To make sure that the icc is installed ther so I'm waiting for search to finish


OK, but your original PS print preview screen shot was showing the SG ICC OK. But all WIN x86 profiles should be in the path 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\color


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mgparrish said:


> OK, your original PS print preview screen shot was showing the SG ICC OK. But all WIN x86 profiles should be in the path
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\color


Normally if you didn't have a profile set then the Magenta would be screaming loudly, faces would look sunburned. Profiles tune down the magenta since it is a dominant color subbing .. if the ink is good that is. Yellow would be weaker.


----------



## Malpeque (Dec 21, 2011)

Profile in right place Ink was shaken up . So I'm just giving Up & sending Back the whole works & Going back to my 1400 which I had no problem with. thanks fopr everything fellows.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since this is a new installation that is so drastically wrong maybe we should confirm that the inks are installed correctly?
> 
> ...


James BTW, are you using Vista or Win 7? (nothing related to your comment above) If so .. x86 or X64? I have a WIN 7 X64 PC setup but haven't switched over subbing yet from my XP PC, I recall we have the same printers. I'm using Creative Suite CS5 X64 and Corel X5 versions on Win 7 X64.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I am still avoiding 64 bit stuff.

I am using XP 32 bit and CorelDRAW X5 and Photoshop CS.

I am getting very good results with dyesub, but I want my pigment and dyesub colors to be synchronized. Some photo people have told me 'dream on' but I continue to struggle. My daughter uses Win7 32 bit and we saw a funny color shift with pigment printing on IYA Ironall. I did make profiles for Ironall both pressed on a black shirt and just on the paper. I am now thinking it was my fault for forcing a conversion from sRgb to Adobe 1998. I am trying to standardize on Adobe 1998.

The color shift was both in soft proofing and on paper, but different!

fun, fun, fun....

-James


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

not getting ink! good luck uncletee.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still avoiding 64 bit stuff.
> 
> ...


Yes, figure I'm in store for some fun too. 

Getting your stuff synchronized, might get most of it, sublimation gamut is less than pigment, but having profile equipment then you got a better chance as long as you don't go outside your sublimation gamut. Most colors still fit in sublimation gamut anyway.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

This problem was posted over at DSSI and the outcome it was found the printer (C88+) is not compatible with Vista Business.


----------

